# Harbor Freight 2 Stroke Generator



## gfreek (Nov 21, 2012)

Went to harbor freight the other day to use my coupon for 900 watt generator, $99.00.  Talked them into giving me it for $88.00, black Friday special, but had to join insider club for $19.00.  Also got a 10.00 gift card.  So I think I came out pretty close to even.. saving 11.00 on genny and 10.00 gift card.  Just going to use this until I replace the one I left for my son in Rockaway... Looking at  2kw Honda, Yamaha, or Champion  . Fired it up, put a load on it,  not bad.  Not a big HF fan but for now this will doo...


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have looked at that generator for years ( I have a 2000watt inverter generator so havent gotten it). But this HF generator gets great reviews. You will be very happy with it. There are some discussions about changing out the  spark plug improves performance, but it really seems to be a solid genset.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 21, 2012)

I have one.  I think it has a cult following.  I now have a Honda eu2000i, but still have a soft spot for the 2 stroker.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2012)

I have two of the things and love'em. Stop by the parts store and get an Autolite 64 spark plug for it. Makes starting it easier.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 21, 2012)

Is the unit a standard 50:1 premix for fuel?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## TMonter (Nov 21, 2012)

I might have to pick up one as a spare here. Been seriously considering a Honeywell stationary NG/Propane unit for our house since we do get the occasional ice storms here.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2012)

When the occasional hurricane or snow storm is coming I fire the 2 stroke just as the stuff is starting since we lose power when a squirrel farts and just hook it up to lights. Then when the power goes down I can go mess with lighting off one of the bigger units. Most of the time one ends up in the garden tractor trailer running the leaf blower or string trimmer.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 22, 2012)

I am a cult member. Follow the manual....clean the plug every 20 hours or so....use high octane fuel....and avoid Ethanol blends if you can.


----------



## Fi-Q (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't have one, I have 2 other portable one.... But champion now have a 1200 watt 4 stroke sometime on sale for 199$.... I think I would lean more towards the 4 stroke.... But true hose little 2 stroke have make bunvh of people happy.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 22, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I have two of the things and love'em. Stop by the parts store and get an Autolite 64 spark plug for it. Makes starting it easier.


 
Awesome, that is the only complaint I have about mine is it's a 6-7 tug machine.

I used it at a friends house during sandy to keep a 1/3 HP sump pump (pedestal type) running.  Little gen did just fine with that and ran a long time on a tank too.  Think I'm going to pick up a set of halogen work lights and use it to run them too since I get stuck doing things after dark around here way too often.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 22, 2012)

been looking at this for a while as well--only thing i want a generator for is to keep my food from spoiling.  does it have enough juice to power a fridge?


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2012)

The defrost cycle on a frost free could maybe kick its butt. I haven tried it to find out. Most of them are 600 watts so it would probably handle it alright. Mine handles a nine hundred watt hot plate just fine.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes.  I powered a fridge, tv, wood insert, and some lights.
As I recall.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 22, 2012)

I ran my 2005 vintage fridge no problem.  IT popped the breaker a couple times (after running for hours) when I was running another 100-200W of load, so I took to just running the fridge during the day when I wasn't running lights.  Logged >100 hours running a fridge, insert blower, sump pump, wifi and CFL floor lamps.  Sump pump got priority (no other loads), then used the genny to keep my battery sump charged (with the other loads).

And I always got a cold start on a second pull, and a warm start on the first pull.

YMMV

Weight was an issue for me with a bad back....the two-stroke has a high power to weight ratio.



BrotherBart said:


> I have two of the things and love'em. Stop by the parts store and get an Autolite 64 spark plug for it. Makes starting it easier.


 
I guess you got the second one working again??


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2012)

woodgeek said:


> I guess you got the second one working again??


 
Went out for the monthly run the gennies drill the other day. Started the fleet and then said "What the hell."  And started the newest one that wasn't putting out current. After it ran for a while I plugged in a load and it buckled down and got it done. May be something loose. Gonna look. But it pulled a 500 watt load for an hour.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 23, 2012)

OK, I guess I'll venture to HF this afternoon.  That generator's $88, and the IR thermo that I love is $20.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 23, 2012)

nola mike said:


> been looking at this for a while as well--only thing i want a generator for is to keep my food from spoiling. does it have enough juice to power a fridge?


 
Mine will power two 500 Watt Halogen worklights to infinity and beyond.  I know that's more than she's rated to do but I'm not real worried about the $80 genny or the $20 worklights.  

Breaker on that unit is 10A, or 1200 watts.  Just FWIW but I don't know if I'd venture that far.  I know it will intermittently take a 1500 watt (electric heater) load for short bursts.  My neighbor has a near identical unit, Speedway Series, rated for 1000 watts.  His also has a 12V output which makes me jealous.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 23, 2012)

Picked it up for 88 less 20%, so $71. Not bad. Forgot the damn thermometer though.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 23, 2012)

nola mike said:


> Forgot the damn thermometer though.


 
Been there, done that!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2012)

I have had one for years.  They are great for running things like sawzalls away from power.   When Irene/Lee came through I used it to keep a bunch of neighbor's fridges cold.  I just kept walking down the line hooking one up after another.  I don't think I'd run anything computer controlled off of it, but it's good for quick and dirty stuff.   Speaking of dirty, don't spend much time downwind if you can help it.  

Matt


----------



## nola mike (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, it broke within about 5 minutes of use.  Started it, it ran for about 4 minutes before stalling (while making a bit of an unpleasant noise).  Went to restart and the recoil starter wouldn't engage.  Looks like a piece of plastic broke in the mechanism.  Hope it isn't a sign of the longevity of this thing...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 25, 2012)

HF has a great return policy. Many have had no issues with years of using the thing. I wouldn't hesitate about exchanging it.  They need to start beating the 5 year olds who made it so they will get better quality control.

Matt


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 25, 2012)

Well I I just ordered one, shipped to the house for $103. Thanks for all of the reviews. If BB says they're good that's all I need to know.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2012)

I lie. A lot. 

Had a little fun with one of mine today. Put it in the garden tractor trailer, plugged in the electric leaf blower and drove down and back up the 878 foot drive way with the leaf blower sitting on the right fender. Done. Next it gets used with my electric pole saw to trim limbs on said driveway. And then the electric string trimmer...

Three tools. Only one stinking thing with a spark plug and carb.


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 25, 2012)

And, cheaper than a new battery for my Bosch cordless drill.

Ehouse


----------



## nola mike (Nov 25, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> I lie. A lot.
> 
> Had a little fun with one of mine today. Put it in the garden tractor trailer, plugged in the electric leaf blower and drove down and back up the 878 foot drive way with the leaf blower sitting on the right fender. Done. Next it gets used with my electric pole saw to trim limbs on said driveway. And then the electric string trimmer...
> 
> Three tools. Only one stinking thing with a spark plug and carb.


Wow BB,  all the inconvenience and lack of power of electric combined with the dirtiness and unreliability of a 2 stroke. Sounds like the perfect compromise!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2012)

Heck if they were all gas powered they would be two strokes anyway. And the lil blue HF sucker only smokes on start up.

With only one unreliable engine to mess with. As to power, as long as the leaves leave, that is all the power I am looking for. I actually rake the piles and piles out of the yard surrounded by trees because I hate all leaf blowers. Mine and my neighbor's included.


----------



## gfreek (Dec 1, 2012)

Ehouse said:


> And, cheaper than a new battery for my Bosch cordless drill.


 And Ryobi Lithium..  So first start I squirted a little oil in the spark plug hole and carburetor to prevent dry start from sitting on shelf, smokes a bit but will clear...


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 1, 2012)

Ran some "Night Ops" with mine last night.  1 500W halogen and my HF genny let me split fore a couple more hours after it got dark @ 4:30.


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 1, 2012)

Mine was delivered yesterday. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## kenstogie (Dec 3, 2012)

I get a bunch of stuff from HF.  I wouldn't use it in a proff situation but for the 3x a year I need whatever tool it's great and usually cheaper than renting.


----------



## gfreek (Dec 4, 2012)

nola mike said:


> Picked it up for 88 less 20%, so $71. Not bad


Usually if you use a coupon or code, it's not applicable to generators......  You did good...


----------



## jharkin (Dec 12, 2012)

The HF circular in this months Road&Track has the coupon code to get this thing for $89 - code 15438216, valid through next April.

At that price its tempting to get one as a backup for the big generator!


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 12, 2012)

That's online?  You still have to pay for shipping?


----------



## Jack Straw (Dec 12, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> That's online?  You still have to pay for shipping?



I think they chared me $7 for shipping, It costs me that much to drive there.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 12, 2012)

online code or you can cut out the coupon from the circular and use it in store.


----------

